# Best hard/soft jerkbait?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I have never used a jerkbait, but, would like to add them to my arsenal this Spring. Aren't they bascially suspended crankbaits?

Thanks,

N.E. James


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

musikman43155 said:


> I have never used a jerkbait, but, would like to add them to my arsenal this Spring. Aren't they bascially suspended crankbaits?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> N.E. James


Hard jerkabaits come in floating or suspending models,each has their time and place. I cold water I stick with the suspending models and when it warms up I'll use a floating version more. For my soft jerkbaits I use Zooms' fluke line. For me they work really good but there's a ton of other brands out there too. Plus with the soft plastic versions you can add weight as needed. You can throw them weightless or weighted,again each rigging style has its time and place. Strike King,Rapala,Lucky Craft all make really good hard jerkbaits and like I said before,I like Zooms' fluke line for my soft plastic jerkbaits.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Check out strike king's caffeine shad for your soft plastic jerkbait. Swims like a fluke and sinks like a senko.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I really like the Rapala Husky Jerk and Down Deep Husky Jerk. You can fish them like the original wounded minnow but of course deeper in the water column.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like rapala's x-rap


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> Hard jerkabaits come in floating or suspending models,each has their time and place. I cold water I stick with the suspending models and when it warms up I'll use a floating version more. For my soft jerkbaits I use Zooms' fluke line. For me they work really good but there's a ton of other brands out there too. Plus with the soft plastic versions you can add weight as needed. You can throw them weightless or weighted,again each rigging style has its time and place. Strike King,Rapala,Lucky Craft all make really good hard jerkbaits and like I said before,I like Zooms' fluke line for my soft plastic jerkbaits.


Have you used the swimmen fluke yet? i did last year {late} and they just tore up the bass,and i'm fishing some really stained water.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

How would you use them or with what sort of presentation? Would you use them similarly to a regular crankbait with the obviously different retrieve?


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

These are not crank baits.they are soft plastics.you can use them severl diff.ways on a jig hook on a wide gap hookor on a scrounger jig.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

dillon basser said:


> Have you used the swimmen fluke yet? i did last year {late} and they just tore up the bass,and i'm fishing some really stained water.


No I haven't used those before,seen them in the catalogs but figured I wouldn't use them. They kinda look like a swimbait to me and if I'm gonna use something that resembles a swimbait then I'm just gonna use a swimbait.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

hard bait wise, Ito's vision 110 is simply the best on the market...if you want to pay the price for them.Evergreens sledge is another nice hardbait ripbait along with spro's mcstick. Soft plastic wise,zoom fluke or skinny bears shad eye are good producers.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Who makes the skinny bear?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> How would you use them or with what sort of presentation? Would you use them similarly to a regular crankbait with the obviously different retrieve?


jerk jerk pause jerk jerk jerk pause...repeat...


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd have to go with the Spro Mcstick for a suspending jerkbait! Little pricey though


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Anyone use the the Lucky Craft Pointer 100? I know it is also expensive, but, I've read good things about it..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> Anyone use the the Lucky Craft Pointer 100? I know it is also expensive, but, I've read good things about it..


Pointers, Bevy Shad, Staysee, Flash Minnow...all are good. Skip the jointed Live Pointer though.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Pointers, Bevy Shad, Staysee, Flash Minnow...all are good. Skip the jointed Live Pointer though.


What's wrong with the jointed model? Sounds like you're not too found of it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> What's wrong with the jointed model? Sounds like you're not too found of it.


It just doesn't seem to work as well as the non-jointed.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't use too many hard jerk baits so I won't comment. But in my opinion, nothing beats the Zoom fluke.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

husky jery!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd have to say the Lucky Craft Pointer 100, I caught my personal best smallmouth and largemouth on the same Pointer.


----------

